# Help connecting Sub to Yamaha receiver



## ignoramus89 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am a little confused about the best way to hook up a Dayton Audio Sub-80 to my Yamaha HTR-6130 receiver. The sub does have its own amp and has its own power cord. The only low level inputs and outputs are via rca jacks, where as the high level is through speaker wire connection. 

The Yamaha receiver only has the one black output jack for the subwoofer, so I wasnt sure what the best way would be to do this. 

I also have two Cerwin Vega VE-5M speakers that I am going to connect. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Black yamaha RCA jack to either of the dayton jacks, set the Dayton crossover/lowpass to maximum, set subwoofer crossover in the yamaha.


----------

